# ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish"



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

****FREE Lecture -Presented by GSAS (Seattle)*** Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish"*

****FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) 
Gary Lange - May 10th - "Rainbowfish Collecting in New Guinea"*

Gary Lange has been keeping fish since he was 10 and has been associated with the organized hobby for the last 30 years, and is very active in the Missouri Aquarium Society (MASI). He started the Rainbowfish Study Group of North America (RSG) in 1987. His photos and articles have been published in all the major aquarium magazines.

In 2002 he was the first to import eight new rainbowfish into North America from the world explorer, Heiko Bleher, including the Millennium rainbow, the Zigzag and the dwarf parva rainbowfish. In 2003 he made his second trip to Australia and did some more collecting while there. In 2005 he took the rainbowfish collectors dream trip - collecting in Papua, the western portion of New Guinea. He made another trip back in 2008, recollecting Melanotaenia praecox. A third trip was made in 2010. He brought back fish that have never been seen in the hobby including Chilatherina alleni. On this last trip alone, four new species of rainbowfish were brought back and wait a scientific write up. He is currently running over 90 tanks and keeping over 65 species and locations of rainbowfish and blue-eyes.

Gary's talk with be _Adventures in Paradise - Collecting Rainbowfish in New Guinea_, which will deal mainly with his first two trips to Papua.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Hi All,

There is less than two weeks until we have the opportunity to hear one of the premier experts on Rainbowfish speak! His talk on _Adventures in Paradise - Collecting Rainbowfish in New Guinea_ will be on May 10th at 7:30 on the Seattle Pacific University (SPU) campus. Visit GSAS.org for more information on the exact location.

In addition, on May 8th at an "off site" location, there will be a second "GSAS Member's Only" talk on Gary's 3rd collecting trip where he brought back four (4) new Rainbowfish for our hobby. Join GSAS and enjoy the benefits that a membership brings!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

One week from tomorrow for the "Members Only" meeting; one week from Tuesday for our regular meeting open to the public!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Hi All,

May 8th "Members Only" meeting, check the website for information as to where and when.

May 10th, regular GSAS meeting "Open to the Public". Website has time and location.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Sunday May 8th (Members Only @ Offsite location) Potluck and "Bonus Talk" Gary's talk will be:

_"Third Time's the Charm" - This talk will highlight my third trip to Papua where we found and brought back FOUR new species of rainbowfish!_

Tuesday May 10th at our normal time and location on the campus of Seattle Pacific University. "Open to the Public" Gary's talk will be:

_"Adventures in Paradise - Collecting Rainbowfish in New Guinea_"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Hi All,

Wow! GSAS had a "Member's Only" meeting and Potluck last night where Gary Lange did a presentation that was great! It was about his 3rd trip to Papua and the four new species of Rainbowfish he collected. After the presentation some of the eggs of the extremely rare species he collected were auctioned to the members present.

But don't worry, there is more to come! Tuesday night (5/10) is our regular meeting that is open to the Public and Gary will be doing his _"Adventures in Paradise - Collecting Rainbowfish in New Guinea"_ presentation. Visit the GSAS.org website for time and location information. And yes, there will be more eggs available after the presentation along with our regular "mini-auction" of member's fish and plants.

And an FYI for our Canadian friends, Gary Lange will be speaking on Wednesday night (5/11) at the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society - VAHS and will have some Rainbowfish eggs for that meeting as well.

I hope we see you on Tuesday night!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

I so wish I was in your area!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Hi Tex Gal,

You need to come up and visit Kathy and Erik and take in a meeting while you are here! All of our regularly scheduled meetings are open to the public. As a registered non-profit we use our funds to try to expand the interest in our hobby locally.

Bringing in "big name" speakers, and making them available to the average hobbyist in our area has allowed our club to double it's total membership and triple the monthly attendance over the last three years. Typical monthly attendance is 70 - 90 members and growing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

That is a ton of members. Where do you guys meet? You'd have to rent a hall for those numbers! I have thought it would be fun to bring in the big names for a lecture.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Hi Tex Gal,

We have an excellent relationship with one of the smaller private universities. We rent one of their largest classrooms that holds about 110 persons and has audio and visual equipment for less than $100 per meeting.

Other good locations are public library meeting rooms, city or town community centers, and churches.

We are very fortunate to have Kathy as our "speaker wrangler", I believe you met her at AGA. If you need help with a list of potential speakers she may be able to assist you.

Our two annual auctions (Big Annual Auction and Plant Auction) in conjunction with the "mini-auctions" that we have at the end of our meetings helps us to stay financially very healthy.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Final Reminder! Don't miss this opportunity! Tonight! Meeting starts at 7:30 pm.


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

You are so lucky, Gary is in my own backyard and I have not seen any eggs or fish in our local auction for a longggggggg time.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***FREE Lecture*** Presented by GSAS (Seattle) Gary Lange - May 10th "Rainbowfish*

Hi dwFISH,

"in my own backyard"; are you in St. Louis or somewhere in the Midwest? I believe Gary is a member of MASI (I used to be a MASI member back in the late '60's and early 70's).

Gary did two very good talks, one for "members only" and a second talk at our regular meeting which is open to the public. Here is a copy of the page from our monthly GSAS newsletter that discussed Gary's visit (I apologize for the poor "cut and paste" quality of the image).


----------

